# Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero



## Patrickclouds (8. Juli 2012)

*Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Ich wollte unbedingt einen meiner Computer mit einer Singlestage für den Alltagsbetrieb ausstatten. Mein 24/7 Rechner fiel aber flach und ich entschied mich für einen Rechner den ich für den Einsatz auf kleineren Lan Partys mit Freunden vorgesehen hatte.

Kurzerhand wurde ein Lian Li PC-9FB bestellt, da ich hier sehr gute Chancen sah, dass die Kühlung vom Platz unterzubringen ist. Nachdem das Gehäuse geliefert wurde, platzierte ich verschiedene Bauteile, um zu sehen was möglich sein könnte. Am liebsten hätte ich den großen Hubkolbenverdichter verbaut und einen Verflüssiger am hinteren Lüfter. Allerdings hatte ich keinen Verflüssiger gefunden, der ohne am Gehäuse rum zu schneiden  sich zwischen Grafikkarte und Gehäusedeckel am hinteren Lüfter montieren lässt. Also entschied ich mich für die "kleinere" Lösung, die es sogar ermöglich die Singlestage als Drop-In Konzept auszulegen.

Als Bauteile wurde letztlich folgendes ausgewählt:
Verdichter: Hitachy 6,45ccm Rollkolben
Verflüssiger: Macht 2 GT Verflüssiger mit zwei 6 Watt SanAce 120mm Lüftern
Kapillarrohr: 0,9mm 1,80m (mal sehn wieviel ich da noch kürzen muss)
Filtertrockner: 15gr
Saugleitung: DN8 Edelstahllwellrohr
Huba Control Drucktransmitter
Als Steuerung wird entweder ein Aquaero 5 oder eine selbstbau Lösung zum Einsatz kommen.

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Heute stand Füllen an. Konnte leider nur einen nicht regelbaren Lasttester mit 250 Watt Abwärme nehmen. Damit ist ein gescheites Abstimmen der Anlage nicht möglich. Werde daher auf einen regelbaren Lasttester wechseln.
Ansonsten halten sich die Vibrationen des Gehäuses wirklich in Grenzen. Habe mir das Ganze schlimmer vorgestellt.
Nachdem ersten Füllen standen -43°C auf dem Thermometer. Während der Lasttester heizte füllte ich weiter Kältemittel nach, konnte die Last aber letztlich nicht halten. Mit der momentanen Füllmenge liegt die Idle Temperatur bei -35°C. Der Hochdruck beträgt dann 15bar. Werde da mal schauen wie der später unter Last aussieht und bei geschlossenem Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Habe jetzt die Anlage final auf 220 Watt abgestimmt und bin mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.

0 Watt idle: ~-40°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100 Watt load: ~-34°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



150 Watt load: ~-30°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



180 Watt load: ~-27°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



200 Watt load: ~-25°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



220 Watt load: ~-23°C


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Interessantes Projekt mit vielen Bildern vom Experten! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Shizophrenic (10. Juli 2012)

Hammer Sache, würde das gern auch nochmal laufend als Video sehen, wenn du die zeit hast wär das Top.
Hätte nicht gedacht das ne Single Stage so in nen Rechner passt. ^^


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Video habe ich eins gemacht, aber vergessen zu verlinken 

Lian Li Midi Tower with integrated Rotary-Singlestage by www.extremecooling.de - YouTube

Evtl. mache ich nochmal eins mit besserer Beleuchtung. Vielleicht wird die Qualität dann auch etwas besser mit der Kamera.


----------



## Anpollo (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Wow- Wahnsinn was dort alles reinpasst! Extrem interessantes Projekt!
Das Video- die Beleuchtung geht noch besser, jedoch kann man da jetzt ja auch schon alles drauf erkennen..


----------



## Patrickclouds (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Anlage ist bis auf die Elektronik fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Heute wurde die Elektrik fertig gemacht und scheint sogar zu funktionieren. Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Steuerung. Damit man die Größe besser erkennen kann habe ich mal einen Danfoss NL11F Verdichter daneben gestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (10. März 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Nachdem das alte Board den Umbau nicht überlebt hat gibt es jetzt ein funktionierendes System 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jolly91 (10. März 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Sieht nett aus, will aber ein paar Bilder sehen, von den Temperaturen her und so.

Gefällt mir!


----------



## blackbolt (20. März 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

hallo 

wie sieht es mit dem lautstärke aus und wie hast du das mit dem kondenswasser geregelt heizplatte hinterm board???

mfg


----------



## Patrickclouds (21. März 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

das lauteste sind die Lüfter. 

Die Luatstärke stört nur wnen man bewußt darauf achtet. 
Aber so ist es auch mit der stark befahrerenen Straße hinterm Haus oder den in der Nähe verlaufenden Bahnschienen. Leute die dort wohnen hören die AUtos oder Züge nicht mehr.

Bei der aktuellen Hardware habe ich keine Heizfolie mehr auf der Rückseite.

Isoliert ist das Board auf Vorder- und Rückseite mit einer dünnen Schciht Knetradiergummi. Auf der Rückseite ist dann noch zwischen MAinboard Tray Platine 6mm Armaflex (mehr passt nicht hin).
Auf der Vorderseite verwende ich zwei Schichten Armaflex mit je 10mm Stärke.

Bisher schon mehrfach bis zu 7 Stunden dran gezockt und keine Probleme  mit Kondenswasser gehabt.


----------



## rusco (5. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

super kühlung


----------



## Agr9550 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

total bekloppt die idee,aber genau deshalb,voll mein ding


----------



## Sparanus (6. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Sind die Dinger auch Alltagstauglich wie ne WaKü?


----------



## Patrickclouds (6. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*



Tom Gierlich schrieb:


> Sind die Dinger auch Alltagstauglich wie ne WaKü?



Wenn man die kalten Flächen gegen Kondenswasser schützt ist der Rechner absolut alltagstauglich.
Ob man im Alltag nicht auch mit einer Wakü zurecht kommt ist die andere Frage.

Ich werde noch die Grafikkarte mit einem Wasserkreislauf ausstatten. Habe schon alles da, es hapert lediglich an einem Ausgleichsbehälter den ich gerne in Kupfer hätte. Habe nur welche aus Alu und Delrin (POM)


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Jetzt funktioniert auch die Drehzahlregelung der Lüfter.

Mittels Drucktransmitter wird der Verflüssigungsdruck gemessen (Istwert). Der Druck wird in eine Temperatur umgerechnet. Über einen programmierten PID Regler im Microcontroller wird die Drehzahl der Lüfter so geregelt, dass der eingestelle Sollwert erreicht und gehalten wird.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sk9G8cZRPoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## TechGuru (13. April 2013)

Coole Idee, aber mich interessiert wie viel du jetzt für die komplette Kühlung bezahlt hast bzw. falls du schon Teile hattest, wie viel die Kühlung jetzt wert ist.


----------



## Patrickclouds (13. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Für die Kühlung 450€ plus Controller, wobei da gleich 10 Platinen hergestellt wurden.


----------



## MRT1991 (25. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

sag ma ist da alles selbst gebaut oder kann man sowas direkt kaufen ??

naja ich denke mal das man schon mit dieser knet masse ahnug haben muss oder ?

die lautstärke hat sich drastisch reduziert nur wen man dieses brummen weg kriegen könnte das währe cool. 

PS ich verwende immernoch lukü xD. hat nicht so viel riesiko 

und um was für eine cpu und GPU handelt es sich hier ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (27. April 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

ja es handelt sich um eine selbstbau Lösung.

Bei dem Knetradiergummi ist es nur wichtig ihn nicht zu dick aufzutragen, denn dann dient er als guter Wärmeleiter und man hat mehr Probleme mit Kondenswasser als einem lieb ist.
Der Knetradiergummi soll nur verhindern, das Feuchtigkeit Kontakte auf dem Board brückt.
Die eigentliche Isolierung ist das Armaflex.

Die Lautstärke ist bauartbedingt typisch für den Rollkolbenverdichter.
Als leise Alternative nimmt man Hubkolbenverdichter. Jedoch sind diese von den Abmessungen größer.

Ich wollte bei mir einen von den Abmessungen kleinen Verdichter mit maximaler Leistung verbauen.

Klar birgt das kühlen unter Raumtemperatur risiken zur Kondenswasserbildung.
Wenn man es ordentlich macht hat man damit aber keinerlei Probleme. Der Computer ist noch nicht einmal abgestürzt 

Der Computer hier ist mein Zweitrechner mit etwas älterer Hardware: I3 530, Gigabyte P55 µATX, 16GB DDR3, Asus GTX 285, Antec 750 Watt


----------



## Vaykir (3. Mai 2013)

Wie immer astreine arbeit von dir. Klasse!


----------



## MRT1991 (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

achsoo ok auser dieses brummen usw.wie kühlt das den die cpu mit flüsigkeit oder ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> achsoo ok auser dieses brummen usw.wie kühlt das den die cpu mit flüsigkeit oder ?


 
Funktioniert wie ein Kühlschrank mit Kältemittel.
Das Kältemittel wird zunächst als Gas verdichtet. Unter dem hohen Druck wird es bei Raumtemperatur verflüssigt. Wenn das Gas im CPU Block entspannt wird wird es wieder gasfärmig und nimmt die Energie der CPU auf.

extremecooling - Einstig und Begriffserklärung zum Thema Extremcooling


----------



## MRT1991 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

woow das klingt ja echt intressant. und verliert man da irgendwas BZW verdampft oder sowas. oder muss man sogut wie nichts nach kipen ?
und was füllt man den bei bedarf nach ?


----------



## Patrickclouds (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

ein Kältekreislauf ist in der Regel absolut dicht, so dass man kein Kältemittel nachfüllen muss.

Anders als bei einer Wakü werden Kupferrohre und Edelstahlrohre verwendet. Dort kann also kein Kältemittel durch diffundieren wie man es von der Wakü mit den Schläuchen gewohnt ist.


----------



## MRT1991 (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

und wie oft muss man da kältemittel nachfüllen ist aber bestimmt ein sehr teurer spaß oder ?


----------



## General Quicksilver (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> und wie oft muss man da kältemittel nachfüllen ist aber bestimmt ein sehr teurer spaß oder ?


 
Im Optimalfall niemals, da der Kältekreislauf absolut dicht sein sollte. In wie weit das in der Praxis zutrifft, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, nur es gibt ja z.B.: Kühl- und Gefrierschränke, die 30 Jahre oder so durchgehend laufen ohne auszufallen und dort wird das selbe Prinzip angewandt. Was Problemsatisch sein könnte wären Mikrolecks, die beim Bau nicht gefunden wurden, das beschleunigt den Prozess...


----------



## Morishno (18. Mai 2013)

Ich will auch !! Leider hab ich keine Ahnung davon.  
Und so als totaler noob trau ich mich da nicht dran


----------



## MRT1991 (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

das ist dan doch ziemlich cool wen man sogut wie nie sowas nachfüllen muss. ich denke mal bei solchen sogenanten microlegs müsste es doch mittlerweile Messgeräte dafür geben oder nicht?.


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

@ Morishno

Wirklich kompliziert ist das ganze nicht. Schau dir die Verrohrung von einem Kühlschrank an. Mehr musst du erstmal nicht wissen.
Hier noch zwei Links mit den Basics und den benötigten Werkzeugen:
extremecooling - Einstig und Begriffserklärung zum Thema Extremcooling
extremecooling - Werkzeug und Zubehör zum Bau einer Kompressorkühlung - ein Artikel von Iceman

@MRT1991
Nachfüllen musst du nie oder hast du schonmal bei deinem Kühlschrank Kältemittel nachgefüllt? 
Messgeräte gibt es und die machen einem das Leben auch einfacher. Allerdings kann man selbst mit Seifenwasser alle Lecks finden. Wenn man ordentlich arbeitet hast du erst gar keine Lecks 
Man erkennt es schon mit bloßem Auge ob die Lötstelle gut und dicht ist oder ob sie leckt 

Ich habe jetzt endlich noch die Wasserkühlung für die Grafikkarte verbauen können:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrickclouds (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Ich konnte mich mit dem externen Radiator doch nicht so anfreunden, daher habe ich noch einen gekauft, der an die Position des hinteren Lüfters passt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icke&Er (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

Hi Patrick,

sieht echt nice aus 
Schon erstaunlich was man so alles in ein normales Gehäuse bekommt, wenn man den will. Was für HW kühlst du da eigentlich? 
Das H55 konnte ich schon entlarven.

MFG


----------



## Patrickclouds (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

ist ein p55 Board, aber habe ich vorhin geschrottet weil ich die Schrauben zu fest angezogen habe.
muss jetzt sehn, dass ich nochmal das identlische Board bekomme. Alles wieder ausbauen, anderes Board isolieren und wieder zusammen schrauben.
Was ein Spass 

Hardware ist nix besonderes, da Zweitrechner:

P55M-UD2
i3 530
GTX 285
OCZ Vertex 2
16GB DDR3
Antec 750


----------



## Patrickclouds (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Lian Li Midi Tower mit integrierte Singlestage für sub zero*

nach Lieferproblemen und 6 Monaten Wartezeit habe ich endlich das Seitenteil mit Window bekommen damit man die schöne Kühlung auch sieht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

